
Is Your ISP Messing With BitTorrent Traffic? Find Out - soundsop
http://torrentfreak.com/is-your-isp-messing-with-bittorrent-traffic-find-out-140123/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Torrentfreak+%28Torrentfreak%29
======
drpgq
Huh. Wouldn't have expected Cogeco to be that good, but I suppose it isn't
surprising that it is as bad as Rogers or Bell.

